

Ask YC: Summer cycle? - kwoks

I am still in school and will be completing the academic year in June 29th, 2011. Can I still apply for the summer cycle? when does it begin and end?
======
pg
It will run from the start of June to the end of August. In the past we've
been able to accommodate seniors who graduated in early June, but June 29 is
getting a bit too late.

